# Galloping?



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey everyone,i was just wondering how do you stay on a horse in gallop? besides holding on to its mane.I have loaned a new horse called India and in a while im allowed to go to the beach with her but the thing is...i dont know how to gallop  i have galloped accidently but it didnt last long,luckily i managed to stay on but im kinda scared cause i feel out of control  im afriad i'll fall off and hurt myself but my biggest fear of all is that i cant stop her :shock: India's owner said she would teach me how to gallop but im just scared i'll fall and hurt myself.


(I've been riding for 5 years by the way,i can trot,canter and do small jumps,my balance is quite good)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One word for the first time you ever gallop...............saddle, preferably western with a horn to hold on to.  I started riding horses on my own when I was about 4, started bareback when I was about 7 and didn't build enough balance and confidence to try running bareback until I was about 12 or 13. Just take your time and don't force yourself (or let anyone else pressure you) into doing something that scares you. Work your way up to it. Do you maybe have access to a synthetic western saddle that you could take to the beach without much worry about water damage?

Oh, never mind, I don't know how easy western saddles are to come by in Scotland. 

My best advice is just to work into it. Start with a canter that you are completely comfortable with then ask for just a bit more speed, then when you are comfortable, ask for a bit more and just keep that going until you are flying.


----------



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks and haha yeah scotland dont have western saddles...as far as i know


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

work your way up into a fast canter and them work your way up in to a gallop.im a moron because iv been riding to yrs and i gallop jumps bareback! Um...Just remember to keep your thighs tight and sit deep in the saddle! 
good luck!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

My first gallop was bareback on my friend's quarter pony. It was so fun, its loads smoother than the canter, too. The scaryness is all in your head. If you're afraid the horse will buck, keep its head up. Ride the gallop like you would any other gait, only more forward.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

You've just got to hold on with your thighs, keep your horse checked so it doesn't get too out of control and hold your seat firmly. Don't lean back too much, but don't lean forward too much either. You want to keep moving forward with your horse.
It will take practice, just take it slow. No need to rush.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

The only time I've ever galloped was on a trail ride where we came to an enormous field and just let go. It was amazing, we were all smiling so big our faces hurt by the end of it. And it isn't scary if you work up to it, I didnt even know I was galloping until I was told after it because I was so exhilirated I didn't even notice!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

If you are ready to gallop you won't need to hold on :]

Its more flat than a canter... It's a lot easier if you rise up into a two point and absorb the movement in your knees.


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

I find that galloping bareback is MUCH easier than it sounds. To me, it's wayyy easier than hanging on at a trot. When I run my horse bareback I usually get down pretty low over her body and hold on to her mane with my right hand while still holding a pretty tight rein with both hands. It takes some practice, so start slow and work your way up.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Galloping does feel weird. Like others have said, it's ironically much less motion that trotting or cantering. Galloping to me feels like his back is not moving, but instead I feel two beats, hind end/front end. Just work your way up to it. If you need something additional to hold onto, try a neck strap. Just use a spare stirrup leather. It'll give you a little more security and also let you keep your hands steady and following his mouth. Stay in a light slightly forward seat, but stay close to your tack to so you can sit deep and back whenever you start to lose your nerve to bring him back to a slower canter.


----------



## Liberty Valance (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, it's lots of fun! I don't open my horse up very often, but every now and then I let her go full tilt. The horses like it, too. Both of mine will take off and after a few steps start snorting as they stride....it's that happy kind of snort - eyes are bright and sparkling, head raked out as far as it'll go...if you look, you can almost see them laughing! I dunno who has more fun, me or the horse. =D

I ride a gallop out in a 2-point position, also. Stand up and lean forward, but don't actually lean on the horse. It picks your butt up off the horse so they are completely free to move beneath you...those haunches can really drive when they're not carrying 100+ pounds. LOL

When you want to stop, stop gradually unless you're in a command class. Sit down, sit up, heels down, and start to sit deeper in the saddle, but don't slam down. I gradually ask for a stop - no sense in putting on a good reining slide when there's no one to see it (or in mixed footing). Out on trails and such I always just kinda "tap the breaks" with a series of half-halts, kinda like what you'd do in a car getting off the highway. Make sure you leave enough room and just gradually slow down.

You can hold on to the mane if you need to, but it's actually a really smooth gait. You should just be able to hold your balance with your legs and abdominal muscles. You can practice by trying to maintain standing in the saddle at a walk, then trot, then canter. If you're riding bareback, you can still achive a sort-of 2-point position, but like someone else said, you hold your seat with your thighs. Everything else is the same.

Have fun!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

LV, that's an interesting analogy. They are laughing, aren't they? They sure do seem to feel good afterward.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

The first time I galloped was bareback. It was amazing. It was like flying. We'd ride bareback all day, until the horses were too slippery to stay on anymore. I have never felt anything more incredible.

I'd just grab mane, squeeze with my legs, and let him move underneath me. It was just this glorious feeling. They horses would race each other, and it did seem like they were laughing the whole time.

-sigh- Such good times. Shorty was such as amazing horse. Rest in peace, good horse.


----------

